
Nice 5G Hype versus Reality - bworobey
http://www.telirati.com/2019/08/5g-hype-vs-reality.html
======
Zigurd
Author here. I turned the blog post into an explainer at:
[https://www.5ggui.de](https://www.5ggui.de)

